# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Elite: Dangerous

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Elite: Dangerous*.

----------


## Barracuda

Merci pour le guide. Une petite astuce qui économise bien des maux de têtes : pour bien "viser" une destination  en mode super-croisière, le secret consiste à régler sa vitesse sur 75% de la puissance moteur lorsqu'on se trouve à exactement 6 secondes de la destination (peu importe la distance). Votre vaisseau va alors se laisser glisser jusqu'à être à la fois à la bonne distance de la destination et à la bonne vitesse (les deux indicateurs à gauche du HUD en bleu) pour sortir de l'hyper-croisière sans risquer de la dépasser ni de perdre du temps en ralentissant trop tôt.

Je ne saurais trop recommander d'assigner une touche de clavier spécifiquement pour caler la vitesse sur 75%. Dès que l'indicateur de temps vers destination indique 7 ou 6 secondes, utilisez-la et vous arriverez toujours jusqu'aux stations sans vous prendre la tête à ralentir et ré-accélérer à l'approche, ni à devoir manoeuvrer parce que vous êtes passé à côté.

----------


## Izual

> Merci pour le guide. Une petite astuce qui économise bien des maux de têtes : pour bien "viser" une destination  en mode super-croisière, le secret consiste à régler sa vitesse sur 75% de la puissance moteur lorsqu'on se trouve à exactement 6 secondes de la destination (peu importe la distance). Votre vaisseau va alors se laisser glisser jusqu'à être à la fois à la bonne distance de la destination et à la bonne vitesse (les deux indicateurs à gauche du HUD en bleu) pour sortir de l'hyper-croisière sans risquer de la dépasser ni de perdre du temps en ralentissant trop tôt.
> 
> Je ne saurais trop recommander d'assigner une touche de clavier spécifiquement pour caler la vitesse sur 75%. Dès que l'indicateur de temps vers destination indique 7 ou 6 secondes, utilisez-la et vous arriverez toujours jusqu'aux stations sans vous prendre la tête à ralentir et ré-accélérer à l'approche, ni à devoir manoeuvrer parce que vous êtes passé à côté.


Merci, mais est-ce que régler l'accélérateur dans la fameuse "zone bleue" ne permet pas de faire tout ça automatiquement ?

----------


## Barracuda

75% correspond au "haut" de la zone bleue. Presser la touche et savoir qu'il faut le faire à exactement 6 secondes de l'arrivée permet de rester à 100% de vitesse le reste du temps en super croisière. C'est le mode d'approche la plus rapide tout en étant sûr de ne pas dépasser la destination pour cause de vitesse trop élevée.

----------


## Paltorn

Ce guide, ma foi fort utile, laisse penser au curieux mais non renseigné que je suis que l'ensemble des activités d'Elite Dangerous se fait en solo. N'y a-t-il que les conflict zone pour faire du PVP "de masse" ?

----------


## Izual

De mémoire il est maintenant assez facile de voler à deux ou trois joueurs, mais aux dernières nouvelles le jeu ne l'encourage pas vraiment (nul besoin d'escorter un pote transporteur ou autres) à part pour chasser les primes à plusieurs.

Le guide a été rédigé juste avant la mise à jour qui rajoutait le multi à petite échelle, je ne suis donc pas d'une grande aide quant à cette partie du jeu.

----------


## Gzu

Merci pour ces bases !  :Halmet:

----------


## daniel73600

Je suis peut-être un peu neuneu ou trop vieux pour jouer à Elite Dangerous mais je suis coincé.
Quand je suis sur le tableau de bord de gauche, je suis sur l'onglet "navigation" mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour passer à l'onglet cible et je ne peux donc demander l'autorisation d'apponter.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire s'il y a une manip particulière à faire ou quelle est la touche par défaut?
Merci d'avance à vous

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pour naviguer d'un onglet à l'autre de mémoire c'est A et E.

----------

